# Rain Gutter Extensions Poking Holes In Cover...help!!!



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Just wondering what those of you who cover your TT for the winter use to prevent the rain gutter extensions from poking holes through the TT cover during the winter? Anxious to hear what you found works and also stays in place while the TT is in storage. Thanks


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As we are fortunate enough to be able to keep our unit indoors in the winter, I haven't had to deal with covers. However, I suspect a sponge wrapped over the rain gutter extension held in place with a zip tie could possibly protect the cover from becoming swiss cheese.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Why not just take them off while it is covered? They snap on/off fairly easy.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

]


shelty said:


> Just wondering what those of you who cover your TT for the winter use to prevent the rain gutter extensions from poking holes through the TT cover during the winter? Anxious to hear what you found works and also stays in place while the TT is in storage. Thanks


shelty,
I use pieces of the foam pipe insulation that are cut to 3" pieces. You can also use those foam noodles kids use for swimming. Just cut the foam pipe insulation to about 1" longer than the gutter extention and slip it over. They stay in place fine for me and the cover does not rip.
Here is a link from Home depot http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202318552/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=pipe+foam+insulation&storeId=10051
crunchman


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We use old tennis balls with a "X" shaped hole slit in them. Seems to work fine. Some other guy in our storage place uses short pieces of pool "noodle" as mentioned above, and it looks like that works fine to. The long spouts on our trailer are all one piece (not really extensions - just long spouts) and are caulked in place and not easily removed.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We use the foam pipe insulation, they work but can tend to fall off. I an intrigued by the tennis ball idea, I may try tennis balls this year.

Pipe insulation also works quite well on the door overhangs. Depending on your trailer, these can also stick out and tear the cover. Not an issue on the 301BQ because the awning shields both doors. This was not the case on our last trailer where the awning did not cover both doors. You just cut the pipe insulation to length and slide over the entire door overhang.

DAN


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the *great* suggestions. Since I had swim noodles in the garage, I tried these, but also used wire ties to snug them better around the gutter extensions. Covered the TT today and they seemed to both hold tight while preventing the cover from snagging on the extensions. Once again this site and its members come through to save the day...or should I say our "Outback."









Thanks again!!!


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

This is a timely topic sense my wife and I have been debating if we should cover our trailer (2012 301BQ)this winter. We live in Central Ohio and my previous experience was with a pop-up (Adco) cover; results were marginal.

My question; besides the gutters what other areas on the trailer require padding to reduce holes or abrasion to the cover.....
Roof: radio and TV antenna, a/c unit, vent covers?
Sides: main awning, slide-out awnings, thumb cam locks, the lock finger pulls, grab rails
Rear: bumper corners, marker lights.
Front: ?

Am I over thinking this or if I use a cover I should plan on padding all of the above?

Thank you in advance for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I can only tell about my experience on two trailers. In both cases, the MaxAir vent covers and AC unit held the cover off the roof enough that we didn't have to worry about anything else on the roof. Out radio antennas could be laid down flat on the roof in both cases - in fact we leave it down all the time as we seldom listen to the radio.

The previous trailer had short rain spouts, so they were not a problem. The new trailer has long spouts which we stick tennis balls over. The license plate presented a sharp edge on the old trailer, so we would slip a piece of swim noodle over it. The license plate is not a problem with the new trailer. The old trailer did not have a rear bumber, but we pad the ends of the new trailer's bumper with an old towel. That's all we cover. The other stuff you listed has not been a problem with either of our trailers.


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller (May 1, 2007)

shelty said:


> Just wondering what those of you who cover your TT for the winter use to prevent the rain gutter extensions from poking holes through the TT cover during the winter? Anxious to hear what you found works and also stays in place while the TT is in storage. Thanks


Shelty...

What I do is get sofa cushions that are out for the garbage. I cut the foam to have smaller squares with a hack saw (cuts the foam like butter). I tear pockets in the foam for the rain gutters (as well as place pieces at the awning and the back bumper). I keep them in place by using Gorilla Tape (good Duck tape). It works very well, since I've been doing it since 2003.

Ralph Miller


----------

